

Thalmic Labs annouces free, raw Myo EMG access for all developers - lfuller
https://www.thalmic.com/blog/big-data/

======
deutronium
Not sure I really buy their argument for making raw data inaccessible
previously, sounds more like they've just done a U-turn because of the
negative feedback.

